# peppermintoil capsules



## Vero (Aug 11, 2016)

Does anyone have any experience with peppermintoil capsules. My doctor told me a few years ago that some people have good results with peppermintoil. I tried it back then, but for me it dit nothing. But recently I read something on the internet about peppermintoil capsules that do not dissolve (is that the proper term?) in the stomach, but only in the small intestine. That way it should work better.

I bought those pills and have used them now for about two weeks. I'm not sure it really works, but my bowel seems to be more at peace, but it changes every day.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Enteric coated peppermint pills. They work for some patients.


----------

